# Hobart model 5801 meat saw



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

I just bought this meat bandsaw at auction. Description is as follows:

Hobart 5801 Meat Saw

Hobart 5801 Meat Saw is equipped with a water-resistant 3 HP electric motor and direct gear drive transmission that provides a blade speed of 3500 feet per minute.

The shaped front edge of the 5801âs carriage is comfortable to the operatorâs body even when leaned on during movement.

Table, carriage, pulleys, guides, and wiper assemblies of the Hobart Meat Saw can be quickly removed without tools for ease of cleaning.

Moving parts are enclosed but accessible. The blade is guarded above and below the cutting zone.

The pusher plate is provided to eliminate the need of handling items close to the blade; it can ride on the right âflanged-endâ of the carriage so you keep your hands away from the cutting edge of the blade. 

The motor is 3phase, 200-230V, 3HP

Located in Western Illinois, Macomb area. Weighs about 450 lbs so no shipping. I would like to sell or trade for something of equal value. PM if interested or if I can answer any questions.

Dave


----------



## HorseArcher (Nov 29, 2006)

hi dave My name is Sean and wooked the kill floor and as a meat cutter, very fimilar with most hobart equiptment , what do you need or what is your equal valve based upon.. thanks sean


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

On line you see these going for $2500 and up. I am asking $1000 or trade for something equal or greater value that I can use around the farm. Fencing, 3pt implements, ATV, make an offer of something.

Dave


----------

